# HomeMade Fly Spray recipe?



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I read a while back about a homemade fly spray recipe you can make that is really supposed to work. Anyone know about it, or how to make it. I believe I had read about it in the Quarter Horse magazine. It was a spray on, that you made with stuff from the kitchen. I remember it had vinegar in it, but can't remember what else.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I seem to have found the receipe posted here earlier...

2 parts apple cider vinegar
1 part water
a squirt of dish soap.

Thanks for posting it.. I'm going to try it!


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

I use a 2 quart spray bottle:

1 cup of skin-so-soft bath oil
1 cup vinegar
1 oz citronella oil
1 cup listerine
4 oz concentrated Laser Sheen
Fill the rest the way up with water - shake well


----------



## xXxPony BoyxXx (Jun 1, 2009)

I am sure they all work but you do have to think about what you are putting on your horses skin. I use store bought, I use it on myself as well. Use your spray on yourself. Dont forget not to wash it off. Leave it on for a day or two or whatever. You have to think about how it affects the horse. I wouldnt use listerine, But it's also not my horse.

I know a family you lives on deisel, that floor stuff by Arnhammer and something else.
I told them that what you feel on your skin is same thing they feel. So deisel burns right? BURNS. Think about what is happening there. I told them not to use it, spend the money on dtore stuff or just make something you would use on yourself. 
But they can do whatever they want.

I use wha tI feel is healthy, if I can use it so can she. If I can't dont bother.

Just my opinion


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

I started using the Listerine in with my mixture per my vet for my fly allergy mare that was rubbing her skin off. Yes it stings my scratches for a second, but it will help disinfect them. Her skin cleared up after about 2 weeks and she normally is raw all summer. I have used my concoction on both myself and my son when we have forgotten to bring anything. No ill effects for either of us and all my scrapes and scratches healed nicely.


----------



## Ally56 (Feb 12, 2012)

I use a recipe that is amazing! Not only does it keep the flies away, but it makes their coats very shiny and smooth.
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup skin-so-soft
1/2 cup pine sol
1/2 cup baby oil
The recipe calls for 1/2 cup of water, but I usually use a whole cup, otherwise it leaves my mares coat a little greasy,but it depends on your horses coat, because my mom's horse seems to do fine with 1/2 cup of water. Good luck, and I hope you find something you like!
​


----------



## Horsey4me (Jan 24, 2012)

@Ally ,I`m sorry what is Pine sol and skin so soft and where do u get it?


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

I use:
1c Avon Skin so Soft Bath oil
1c peppermint mouthwash
1c white vinegar
1c water

Sometimes I add eucalyptus oil for smell.


----------



## Ally56 (Feb 12, 2012)

Pine Sol is a multi-surface cleaner and can be founder at Jay-C, Kroger, Walmart, etc. in the cleaning products. It is bright yellow, and the tube is sort-of cylindrical. The Skin-so-Soft is a bath oil sold by Avon. To find it, go to Avon.com, click the "Shop online" box, then click on the tab that says "Skin-So-Soft". After that there will be a list on the left of your screen, and in bold it should say "shop by category", click on "bath and shower" right underneath of that. This will take you to a page that has all kinds of products on it. About the 20th item down, on the left, it will be a clear bottle that says "SKIN SO SOFT Original Bath Oil". The product is a little expensive (about $13) and hard to find, but it does end up being less expensive than buying normal fly spray, and it works. I have a friend that works for Avon, and I just have her bring me a bottle of Skin-so-Soft when I need it, so I'm not sure how much shipping costs. I hope I helped, and if you have anymore questions, let me know!


----------



## HanginH (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone tried using bounce fabric softner sheets?
Rode with a guy that would tuck two into the browband of his bridle and a couple in his hat band. He thought they helped a bit but was just wondering if anyone else has tried it?
Not trying to high jack the tread but didn't think it justified its own tread.

Have a good one.


----------



## Ally56 (Feb 12, 2012)

My mom always has us weave fabric softener sheets between the laces in our tennis shoes when we hike, because it is supposed to keep the ticks away, and as far as I can tell it works. Idk if it works for flies too, but that's what I use them for


----------



## Papa51 (May 30, 2012)

Where I'm located in Louisiana we've historically had problems with flies of all types, from the small biting ones to deer flies and HUGE horseflies. I started searching for a natural fly repellant and came across several. The one I tried was: 1 cup vinegar, 2 cups water & 2 Tbls of Dawn dish detergent. I put it in a spray bottle and applied it every morning when I fed. It really helped.

However, I also talked to several people who put 2 oz of apple cider vinegar on their horses feed 1 time daily and use it as a feed through. I tried it and have noticed a big difference within 2 weeks. I no longer use the spray and my horses have far fewer problems w/flies.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

This just reminded me that I'm out of fly spray. going to try one of these!


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

If you feed your horse powdered garlic in their grain, it reduces the amount of bugs. They bite and bother horses a lot less. I give mine 1 tablespoon per feeding.


----------

